

On "changing the world" - izqui

Yesterday, while reading the comments of a post about 2048 success[0], a really interesting debate about whether software can &quot;change the world&quot; or not, and the mere meaning of &quot;changing the world&quot;.<p>My opinion is very anti-deterministic, I think that with every action we perform (even the most meaningless one), we change the world for ever, because without that action the world wouldn&#x27;t have been the same. And this could apply to software in the same way.<p>Would love to read your opinion.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7704800
======
sharemywin
I kind like some's post about "touched the world". I think Google and search
engines made the world a little more efficient. I think facebook made the
world little more connected to friends you don't talk with as much. I think
technology has enabled people to do more with less.

